# Aspirin ECA Stack dose



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive read conflicting doses of which to run Aspirin in an ECA stack, iv heard 300mg and ive heard 75mg, both 3 times aday. Which would be correct


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ratio 1:10:3 eph,caffine, asprin is it not?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

or 1:10:4 i think either is good to go


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cheers, was thinking 300mg was abit much, dont wanna die and my ma sue ukm


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kingdale said:


> ratio 1:10:3 eph,caffine, asprin is it not?





kingdale said:


> or 1:10:4 i think either is good to go


yeah both are right, doesn't change the aspirin dose much.


----------



## 4everheather (Oct 30, 2012)

You don't need the Aspirin and taken too often it can cause gastro-intestinal bleeding! hence why some Aspirin tabs are "enteric coated" to make them more stomach friendly. Eph and Caff are the essential ingredients. For more info check out my homepage/profile


----------



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

lads i made the mistake of takin 300mg of aspirin 3 times a day lol!!!!!!!!!!! took the dosage down wrong of the internet i think, and it made me so so so incredibly itchy for hours, especially when i went to bed, my neck would go mad mad red, eca stack is good, very good, but for me clenbuterol was just a million times more effective, i found that the eca stack actually made me hungry for some reason, people will say im crazy, but i know hunger when i feel it lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

4everheather said:


> You don't need the Aspirin and taken too often it can cause gastro-intestinal bleeding! hence why some Aspirin tabs are "enteric coated" to make them more stomach friendly. Eph and Caff are the essential ingredients. For more info check out my homepage/profile


The aspirin boosts the effectiveness of the stack. Think of it as

1+1+1=4. 75mg a few times a day is perfectly fine. I was prescribed 300mg a day for god knows how long to keep blood thin when I had a dodgy heartbeat.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

not sure weather to **** with eca...I thought about an asprina day to thin the blood some, but im even deciding against that, as it can cause a rebound eefect when stopping it.

Any one use asprin? what does it do?


----------

